

DataCleaner 3.6.1 – open source Data Quality toolkit for any datastore - kaspersorensen
http://datacleaner.org/newsitem/datacleaner-3.6.1-released

======
kaspersorensen
So much stuff in here ... Support for relational databases, CSV files, Excel
and even NoSQL databases like MongoDB, CouchDB etc... You can use it for
analysis, profiling, deduplication and even as a kind of lightweight ETL tool.

